# Boa Genetics



## gareth16g (Jul 11, 2007)

hi im a little lost on breeding outcomes for my boas i have

kahl sunglow 100% het magic strip x salmon 100% het anery 66% kahl albino

kahl albino x salmon 100% anery 66% kahl albino

salmon 100% anery 66% het kahl x salmon 100% anery 66% het kahl


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

gareth16g said:


> hi im a little lost on breeding outcomes for my boas i have
> 
> kahl sunglow 100% het magic strip x salmon 100% het anery 66% kahl albino
> 
> ...



The difficulty you have is you have a lot of 'poss hets'. Because of this, there are lots or 'possible' outcomes based on whether it is actually het or not. I'll do my best though!


*kahl sunglow 100% het magic strip x salmon 100% het anery 66% kahl albino*


If the salmon 100% het anery 66% kahl albino proves out to be het albino, then you'll be expecting:


12.5% normal 100% het albino 50% poss het anery 50% poss het magic stripe
12.5% albino 50% poss het anery 50% poss het magic stripe
25% hypo 100% het albino 50% poss het anery 50% poss het magic stripe
25% sunglow 50% poss het anery 50% poss het magic stripe
12.5% super hypo 100% het albino 50% poss het anery 50% poss het magic stripe
12.5% super sunglow 50% poss het anery 50% poss het magic stripe

(NOTE: it is not possible to tell 100% whether an animal is hypo or super hypo, therefore, the reality of the offspring when it comes to selling them is:

12.5% normal 100% het albino 50% poss het anery 50% poss het magic stripe
12.5% albino 50% poss het anery 50% poss het magic stripe
37.5% poss super hypo 100% het albino 50% poss het anery 50% poss het magic stripe
37.5% poss super sunglow 50% poss het anery 50% poss het magic stripe

(all hypo animals will be '33% poss super')


If however, the poss het albino does not prove out, then you would expect:

25% normal 100% het albino 50% poss het anery 50% poss het magic stripe
75% poss super hypo 100% het albino 50% poss het anery 50% poss het magicstripe

*
kahl albino x salmon 100% anery 66% kahl albino*


If the salmon proves to be het albino:

25% normal 100% het albino 50% poss het anery
25% hypo 100% het albino 50% poss het anery
25% albino 50% poss het anery
25% sunglow poss het aery


If it doesn't:

50% normal 100% het albino 50% poss het anery
50% hypo 100% het albino 50% poss het anery



*salmon 100% anery 66% het kahl x salmon 100% anery 66% het kahl*

This is a ball ache as there are actually 4 different possibilities here (both prove out/only male proves out/only female proves out/neither prove out). The trouble for you is that only one of those possibilities will be able to be worked out from the litter (i.e. if you get an albino in the litter). If you do this breeding and you don't get an albino, that could mean any of the following:


neither animal is het albino
the male is het albino but the female isn't
the female is het albino but the male is
both are het albino but you missed the odds

Therefore, if you don't hit an albino, the best you can do when selling is sell them (and price them) based on the hypo/anery combos alone and just mention that the parents were poss het albino.


So: First option (neither are het albino, or only one or the other is):


6.25% anery
18.75% poss super ghost
18.75% normal 66% poss het anery
56.25% poss super hypo 66% poss het anery




Second option (both prove out):


1.5625% snow
4.6875% anery 66% het albino
4.6875% poss super moonglow
14.0625% poss super ghost 66% het albino
4.6875% albino 66% poss het anery
14.0625% normal 66% poss het anery 66% het albino
14.0625% poss super sunglow 66% poss het anery
42.1875% poss super hypo 66% poss het anery 66% het albino





Obviously all percentages represent 'odds per individual' and the guaranteed actual outcome of any litter.


: victory:


----------

